# So how did everybody do this year?



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

Now that the seasons are over (well, except for late bow season) how did everyone do? I wasn't able to keep up recently, so please post your stories here!

I got a spike during bow season. I was happy - I wanted to prove to myself I could do it (thought last year was a fluke or something crazy like that  ). The arrow didn't go where I wanted it to, but it dropped it instantly so it was a clean kill. 

Rife season sucked, and then muzzleloader looked like it would stink too, becuase my gun was rusted or something and wouldn't budge. So I got Chris' new ML out from Christmas last year, sighted it in, and decided to use it. Sat a few nights and didnt see anything, but went out to a friends yesterday and was fortunate to get a doe. I was so proud of myself! my first with the ML, and I had the video camera running the whole time. I got them coming in, moseying around for a while, then I decided to shoot. you can actually see the bullet hit her. She only went about 40 yards. I was worried it might be a button buck becuase there was two, and this was the larger one, but when I got up to it it was obvious it wasn't a button buck. Wasn't easy gutting by myself since I didn't have someone to hold the legs, but I guess a 12 minute gut job isn't too bad. Took it to a processer in Indian River and am donating most of it to sportsman against hunger. I even gave stupid commentary the whole time while looking for blood (for the video) and while gutting it. I'm such a dork! :lol: 

Anyways, how did everyone else do????? I'm on dialup so I'll try to post pics if I can ever get them uploaded.

Robin


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice deer, sounds like you had a nice season.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

so far I've taken a button buck with my bow the first week of october... but I'm not done hunting yet!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice season hartman! That doe looks big.

I hit it hard during bow season, and missed two real nice bucks. I just can't seem to keep my cool while bow hunting with a big buck in front of me. One of these years I'll get one with my bow. I'm going to practice more from a treestand before I try it again. 
I only got out a few times with a gun, and didn't see anything. 
No deer down for me this season, but had two opportunities, and it was nice to see bucks of that size in the area. I'm going to get my camera back out there and I'll be shed hunting to see what made it through the season.

bluesun - good luck on the rest of your season. Matt usually ends up shooting a nice buck during late bow season.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

That is one big momma. Look at those tenderloions. :corkysm55 

While I'm not done yet. I have managed to take a doe.

Had a great season so far, the hunts were remarkable and the increased number of quality bucks is very impressive. The one monster that I've had encounters with has escaped me thus far. But, hopefully he is still out there and I will see him this next week.

Bluesun, the bucks will come back out to play once things quiet down and their appetite increases. Good to hear your not done yet. 

Merry Christmas everyone. 

Shawn


----------



## Pine Needle (Aug 21, 2006)

I did not get a deer this season but that was ok. It was great just to be outdoors in the fresh air. My husband did get a button buck with his bow. Perfect lung shot but the arrow exited near the stomach. We took our 3 boys ages 9, 7 & 4 out and showed them how to track a deer. We found it not 50 yards from where he shot it. He gutted it there also. Our boys got a very smelly lesson in anatomy as part of the intestines were sliced open along with the stomach. I was amazed at how big a deer's stomach is and that they eat pine needles!! That was what most of it's diet was. Even though they said they were grossed out, they all stayed put a watched dad work. 
The next day was my company's Christmas party. Part of the menu was potatoes with some sort of seasoning on them that looked alot like pine needles. :SHOCKED: I just couldn't bring myself to try those. I laugh at it now but talk about ruining your appetite!! :lol:


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

Pineneedle - too funny! could it have been rosemary? I'll never look at it the same again :yikes: 

Timberdoodle - I know the feeling. I'm an excellent shot - but when deer are in front of me my arrows seem to fly over thier backs, or take turns in midair and whiz by their heads or rear ends. I've even taken the target out to my hunting spot and have been perfect, but when there's a deer there, the arrows just aren't in kill mode I guess. Since the weather's so nice I've been tempted to go out again with the bow - dont have a lot of big deer around this time of year, but I'm not really picky. I just enjoy beeing out there.

I got my deer from the processor yesterday. 14.4 lbs for me and 24 lbs donated to sportsman against hunger. It goes to the local food bank - I wish we had one closer to my house to donate to, but as long as it stays here in Michigan I'm more than happy to donate.

Riverlady - aren't you the one with the HUGE buck as your avatar? I'd still be shaking if I got one like that!

For those still going out, good luck!!!!! I like late season becuase I can go out at 2:30 and be home by 6. 

oh, and happy holidays!
Robin


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Nothing for me this year. I wasn't able to get out more than once during archery and not at all for firearm. I did have a doe given to me so I learned how to process with the help of a video. That was a thrill a minute! LOL

I have a phez in the freezer and still some time to find some grouse.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

hartman886 said:


> Pineneedle - too funny! could it have been rosemary? I'll never look at it the same again :yikes:
> 
> Timberdoodle - I know the feeling. I'm an excellent shot - but when deer are in front of me my arrows seem to fly over thier backs, or take turns in midair and whiz by their heads or rear ends. I've even taken the target out to my hunting spot and have been perfect, but when there's a deer there, the arrows just aren't in kill mode I guess. Since the weather's so nice I've been tempted to go out again with the bow - dont have a lot of big deer around this time of year, but I'm not really picky. I just enjoy beeing out there.
> 
> ...


I do not have a picture of me and one of my bucks on this site. All were taken with 35mm. I do however, have a couple HUGE bucks running the field this year. Got a shot at the big 12 point during gun but, my distance judgement sucks and yes, I missed.:rant: :lol: I do better with my bow than a shot gun for sure. But, I was given a wonderful gift(Optima 209 muzzel loader) from a friend this year and I have 9 months to practice with it. Next year, I'll have no excuses. :lol: 

I'm very fortunate when a buck presents itself. I get the "Buck Fever" after the shot. Thank god. If I reacted the way I do after the kill while he was coming near me, I'd have to give up hunting. I'd never even be able to pull the bow back or hold the gun steady enough to take a shot. Its really bad to say the least.:lol: :lol: 

Happy Hollidays. 

Shawn


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

Got a small 7 pt with my bow which thrilled me as it was my first year bow hunting. Let a bunch of does pass during rifle..hoping a buck was behind them...nope  ! Then I did not see anything till last Friday. Put up a tempory bow stand on a friend's property and saw a bunch on the other side of a long hedge of pines. With Christmas, I did not have time to hunt the other side of the pines and be with family so tomorrow am I will try again where I saw them. I would love to get one more with my bow and I still have a buck and doe tag. Between me and the husband though we have three in the freezer so not too bad a year!


----------



## Barbara (Mar 4, 2004)

Got him back in December.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Barbara said:


> Got him back in December.


Nice job!! He won't be snortin' at you anymore....
:yikes:
You girls are great!!!
Keep the sories & piX coming!!


Robert


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

bilili3 good job on the first bow kill. Hopefully it will only continue to get better in the season's to come.

Barbara, that's a nice one. Looks like a good size also. Way to go


----------

